# What if you used to be an unbeliever, married an unbeliever, and converted



## Piano Hero (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not really sure if this goes in the family forum...

So, what does the Bible say about being married to an unbeliever if you were converted after you got married?




P.S. Sorry about the thread title. I forgot that you can't edit the title after the thread is published


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 19, 2009)

That happened quite a bit, I suppose, during the the NT era. Paul deals with the issue in 1 Corinthians 7.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 19, 2009)

Better answers will come, but if I remember correctly, the saved partner is to stay married and share the gospel with their unsaved partner in word and deed. By the grace of God, perhaps the unsaved partner will be saved. (There is actually a great testimony from my church where this happened--and the unsaved partner wasn't converted for like 20-30 years, but it happened, and it was incredible!)


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 19, 2009)

Stay with the unbelieving spouse, continue to live peaceably with him/her if the spouse wants to stay, but if they leave/abandon you, you are free to remarry.

[bible]I Cor. 7:12-16[/bible]


----------



## DonP (Apr 19, 2009)

Mark 10:5-12

5 And Jesus answered and said to them, "Because of the hardness of your heart he wrote you this precept. 6 But from the beginning of the creation, God 'made them male and female.' 7'For this reason a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, 8 and the two shall become one flesh'; so then they are no longer two, but one flesh. 9 Therefore what God has joined together, let not man separate." 

10 In the house His disciples also asked Him again about the same matter. 11 So He said to them, "Whoever divorces his wife and marries another commits adultery against her. 12 And if a woman divorces her husband and marries another, she commits adultery." 
NKJV

Pray God converts him, this is your primary mission field. 

Get lots of fellowship


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 19, 2009)

Stay with them and continue to show them the Gospel in word and deed.


----------

